# On30 Questions?



## bill 82801 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello to All.
The wife has some (alot really) of those Dept 56 buildings and would like me to use them in my layout when I get started on it. I have been reading and it appears On30 is the size to go with. Now Bachman is the only company I can find who seems to make train sets in this scale. What is the option on Bachman Spectum On30 Train sets? It says that these train sets run on HO track, is this regular HO track that you would buy for running HO sets on? The Bachman sets come with E-Z track would you use it? Since it is a O scale train on HO track (I think) how stable is it? I know there are always derailing issues but with this scale are there more then would be considered normal? What other concerns is there about running this scale I should know about? Last question for now, are there any other company's besides Bachman out there who make trains in this scale and if yes where can I find them?

Thanks for any information you guy's can give me.

Bill 82801


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A few quick responses, though I'm no On30 guy ...

1. On30 exists to model "narrow gauge" trains typically at a scale of 1:48 (1/4" = 1'). In that sense, the scale or proportions of the loco/cars (not the rail-to-rail track gauge) is comparable to typical O.

2. HO and On30 run on the same gauge track, that is to say the specific rail-to-rail distance. Either type of loco and cars will run on either track. However,

3. On30 track differs from HO track in that the railroad ties are spaced much further apart, giving it more realistic proportions for what would be a 1:48 narrow gauge layout. I think (but am not sure) that many mfrs have their On30 ties in brown, and their HO ties in black. See this example pic:










4. Given the larger geometry scale of On30 (1:48, vs. 1:87 for HO), On30 locos can be a bit wider and taller than their HO counterpart, perhaps affecting dynamic stability a bit (i.e., tipping). However ... remember that true narrow gauge were typically small, as comparted to their big-workhorse cousins ... So, a larger scale (1:48) narrow gauge On30 loco might likely be smaller than a HO (1:87) conventional train countepart ... i.e., I wouldn't be too concerned about tipping.

Again, I'm no On30 guy ... so just passing on my general 2-cents. Others should chime in here re: Bachmann, mfrs, etc.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres a link for you. 
Scroll down and it gives a list of some of the manufactures.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/OscaleNGResourcePage.html

I got one, Hawthorne Village,











These are sitting on my O scale table so you can see the size looks about the same.
Why don't you just go with O?
You won't be saving any space with them. Plus there's a ton to choose from.

I think reckers runs his with those buildings and they are S a little smaller then O.
Plus if you get S he will have a new member in his S forum.


----------



## bill 82801 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Reply*

Thanks guy's I knew I would get some sound advice. Not sure about S scale I will do some reading on it. As far as going with O scale that will be most likely what I will go with. If I do go with O scale whats your thoughts on Atlas Trains in O scale? I have also been told their track and turnouts are better then some others. Code 83 or 100 which would be better for O scale?

Thanks again.
Bill 82801


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bill,

That's a good question. As far as I know (naively, really) Code 83 and Code 100 refer to track profile (rail heights) for HO track, specifically. I've never heard of those references being applied to O.

Am I wrong here guys?

Or Bill ... did you really mean to say On30?

TJ


----------



## bill 82801 (Apr 4, 2010)

*I was Wrong.*

Thanks TJ I was still thinking about HO track for the narrow gage. O scale is something like code 145 track. I did some reading on S scale today and find it interesting but not really what I'm looking for just not much out there. So I will go with O scale and use the dept 56 buildings with it. Now I just have to decide what to go with. So back to the research on O scale trains. 

Thanks for your help.
Bill 82801


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Bill,

It depends on which Dept 56 Collection you use.......

Heritage Village, Dickens, some Christmas in the city, North pole, Alpine , New England village is consider HO by them although they are a Tad bigger but workable. The other village collections would be considered On30 or O. I would look at O since it would give you more choices down the road. I have a bunch of Dept 56 in my Layout using HO scale. Not Perfect but I like it. Also like your situation I had them already. You can check out my album.

My wife worked at Lenox for years and when they merged I got a bunch cheap.

Also I have 2 of the warehouses near me so I pop in for something cool now and again.
If anything the Lichen is cheap.

good Luck


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

S scale is not for the faint of heart. It requires total dedication.


----------

